# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  جديد وائل كفوري ((حكم القلـــــــ2010ــــــب))

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

*كلمات اغنية حكم القلب وائل كفوري*

**


ناس بنتلاقه فيهم بننساهم بعد بالملقى
ناس بنتلاقه فيهم وبتعز علينا الفرقه
وناس بنترافق ع دروب نحنا وياهم بندوب
ومين بيعرف شو المكتوب بنفارق ما لابنبقى
ناس بنتلاقه فيهم بننساهم بعد بالملقى
ناس بنتلاقه فيهم وبتعز علينا الفرقه
وناس بنترافق ع دروب نحنا وياهم بندوب
ومين بيعرف شو المكتوب بنفارق ما لابنبقى
هيدا القلب وحكم القلب هو بيختاره وبحب والقلوب بتتهنى بالحب
وقلوب بتبقى بتبقى محترقه
هيدا القلب وحكم القلب هو بيختاره وبحب والقلوب بتتهنى بالحب
وقلوب بتبقى بتبقى محترقه
ناس بيعشقونه كتير حب النا مش عادي
ناس بينسونه وبنصير نعشقهم نحنا زيادة
وفي ناس بتقسى وبتخون ناس بتعشق حبها جنون وكلنا بعذابها بتكون عم تعيش بسعادة
ناس بيعشقونه كتير حب النا مش عادي
ناس بينسونه وبنصير نعشقهم نحنا زيادة
وفي ناس بتقسى وبتخون ناس بتعشق حبها جنون وكلنا بعذابها بتكون عم تعيش بسعادة
هيدا القلب وحكم القلب هو بيختاره وبحب والقلوب بتتهنى بالحب
وقلوب بتبقى بتبقى محترقه
هيدا القلب وحكم القلب هو بيختاره وبحب والقلوب بتتهنى بالحب
وقلوب بتبقى بتبقى محترقه
هيدا القلب وحكم القلب هو بيختاره وبحب والقلوب بتتهنى بالحب
وقلوب بتبقى بتبقى محترقه

للتحميل .....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
سمعتها مره بباص و عجبتني ، بس ما اتذكرت ولا كلمة منها لما اجيت ابحث عنها  :Db465236ff: 

شكرا 
[/align]

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مشكوووورين عل مروووور
 شباب ...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكرا زيكو

 :Eh S(15):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(15):

----------


## غسان

شكرا

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

عفواااااا للجميع

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*شكرا 
*[/align]

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مشكووووور يا الغالي

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## تيتو

شكراً بس أنا ما بحب وائل كفوري

----------

